# Morrison Lake Lake Side Store



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let everyone know who fish's Morrison Lake that the Lake Side Store is Know Open. I am the new owner and wanted to let everyone know. I will have bait, tackle, , Pizza's, and Subs made fresh, pop and snacks... Beer and Wine is coming soon... We have a website for all to check out for reports, and web cam will be coming to show parking lot to see if it is full before you make the drive.. web site is: (Lakesidestoremorrisonlake.webs.com) check us out... let us know what you need.. Thanks Paul.

OPEN AT 7AM Close at 9pm for the spring, closer to summer i will open at 6am on WEEKENDS.....


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

what time are you gonna open on weekends?glad to see someone open it back up.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

That is sweet! I love how close it is to the launch. Congrats on the new ownership. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah bud, good luck! I'll definately be buying bait there this summer when crappie fishing.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

fishdog9 said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to let everyone know who fish's Morrison Lake that the Lake Side Store is Know Open. I am the new owner and wanted to let everyone know. I will have bait, tackle, , Pizza's, and Subs made fresh, pop and snacks... Beer and Wine is coming soon... We have a website for all to check out for reports, and web cam will be coming to show parking lot to see if it is full before you make the drive.. web site is: (Lakesidestoremorrisonlake.webs.com) check us out... let us know what you need.. Thanks Paul.
> 
> OPEN AT 7AM Close at 9pm for the spring, closer to summer i will open at 6am on WEEKENDS.....


Awesome!!! Might be there saturday. Do you have the orange monster? 
Missed that place not being open last year...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishin Ed (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Paul and congratulations on the new ownership. We will be seeing you for bait and food. Good luck!


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

fishdog9 said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to let everyone know who fish's Morrison Lake that the Lake Side Store is now Open. I am the new owner and wanted to let everyone know. I will have bait, tackle, , Pizza's, and Subs made fresh, pop and snacks... Beer and Wine is coming soon... We have a website for all to check out for reports, and web cam will be coming to show parking lot to see if it is full before you make the drive.. web site is: http://www.lakesidestoremorrisonlake.webs.com/ check us out... let us know what you need.. Thanks Paul.
> 
> OPEN AT 7AM Close at 9pm for the spring, closer to summer i will open at 6am on WEEKENDS.....


thanks again.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll be sure to stop by and say HI next time I'm down that way!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

When you going to put in that new "MS.com members only" boat ramp??


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> When you going to put in that new "MS.com members only" boat ramp??


I love how they left 3 inches of space on either side of the curb and the dock when thay pulled it out. Hopefully they put that dock in the water soon. Why they didn't make that a double blows my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

the boat ramp is not the most user friendly.. I am going to see if there is a way to get more docks put in, for the fisherman to launch and the residents of the lake to use to park. thanks for the reply's. remember if you can check my web page i will be updating the conditions here daily..


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Report from Morrison... The Dock IS NOT in the water yet...l Dont know what the problem is... The lake is settling down and the Crappie are starting to bite.. The Gills are still a little bit out... Should be a great day today, no wind and a little warmer.,. Have a great day... Paul...


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

good luck with he store! lil bit of a drive for me, but ya never know!!


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

just thought that i would let people know that the crappie & blue gill are biting...at morrison lake... minnows, red worms... remember check us out on our web page,,, www.lakesidestoremorrisonlake.webs.com


good fishin paul


----------



## 20 Pounder (Jan 4, 2005)

My son and I stopped by the store Sunday afternoon. After being robbed at Gander Mountain on bait, Paul (I assume it was Paul.) gave us a great deal on minnows. We will definitely get all of our bait there the next time we fish at Morrison.

In addition, he gave us good advise on where to try for some crappie. We did pretty well.


----------

